# ?Dónde yo robé su primera vez?



## nathanvirgilio

? Alguien podría traducir esta frase: "Yo robé tu primera vez
 Sobre el costado de un paredón"? Mi duda es, sobretodo, acerca de la palabra "costado".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Roubei tua primeira vez
Atrás de um muro.


----------



## patriota

Roubou o quê?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

patriota said:


> Roubou o quê?


A virgindade, suponho...


----------



## patriota

Foi o que suspeitei... mas se for isso mesmo, o verbo "roubar" fica meio estranho em português, não? Dá a impressão que foi à força.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

patriota said:


> Foi o que suspeitei... mas se for isso mesmo, o verbo "roubar" fica meio estranho em português, não? Dá a impressão que foi à força.


Sim, mas também pode ser uma licença poética. Ou seja, ou foi no cachação, ou na lábia...


----------



## nathanvirgilio

Na verdade, esse é um trecho de uma música e concondo com o que o "WhoSoyEu" Disse. Obrigado pela resposta!


----------



## zema

Fala da virgindade, sim. Mas_ 'no cachação__'_  quer dizer na base da porrada? Não: na lábia, com jeitinho... Ou sob o impulso do momento.

  'robar' en español, en este caso, entiendo que no da idea de violencia. A lo sumo, de que se obtuvo algo de alguien que no estaba muy dispuesto a darlo o que no tenía en sus planes darlo, de que hubo que superar alguna reticencia (tal vez en un primer momento ella no estaba tan segura de hacerlo y él tuvo que convencerla). O bien de que las cosas sucedieron de forma inesperada.

  Como en _robar un beso_, _robar una sonrisa_, _robar una promesa_, _robar una lágrima_


----------



## patriota

_Cachação_ = aumentativo criativo de cachaça. Veja a explicação do próprio WhoSoyEu:


WhoSoyEu said:


> Cachaça es una bebida brasilera hecha a partir de la caña de azúcar.


Então, o significado de "foi no cachação" é "(conseguiu seduzi-la depois de embriagá-la) com bebidas alcoólicas".


----------



## zema

patriota said:


> _Cachação_ = aumentativo criativo de cachaça. Veja a explicação do próprio WhoSoyEu:
> 
> Então, o significado de "foi no cachação" é "(conseguiu seduzi-la depois de embriagá-la) com bebidas alcoólicas".


Ah, ok, gracias patriota!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não, "cachação" é gíria velha para umas porradinhas de leve. )


----------



## zema

Bom, mas de qualquer maneira, nem de leve...: acho esse “robar” em espanhol bem inocente, mais um uso poético mesmo. Não faço ideia de qual seria uma boa tradução, uma vez que “roubar” pode levar a confusão.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No creo. Decimos "roubar um beijo" y no tiene significado violento. Me parece que es el mismo caso.


----------



## patriota

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento mais uma vez.


----------



## nathanvirgilio

Se quiserem ver a letra toda para compreender melhor na música, segue o link: http://letras.mus.br/potrankos/1727086/


----------

